# New, looking for help.



## Kray (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello, I am wanting to get a betta, and have a few questions.

1. Which would be better a 5 or 10 gallon tank. At walmart I can get a 10 gallon kit, with heater, hang on back filter, floressent light and other stuff for $49.00 or I could get a 5 gallon one with a bio wheel filter for $38.00 (think it is a eqlipse 3, I cant remember.) which would be better. not sure if the 5 gallon has a heater or not, but I will get one if not. I just wonder if it would matter to the Betta if he got a little more room with a 10 then a 5, I want him to be happy, I would probably prefer the bigger one if I was him, but I am not a fish so I don't know if it would really be that bif of a difference or not.

2.) I would like to get some live plants also, would a 5 gallon be to small for say java fern?

3.) does it bother fish to have colored aquarium graval, I was told by one person, that it really isnt good for fish to have differnt color gravel it could stress them out, they prefer natural color. and if that was the case, i saw some white graval i like, and a bag of black graval, and thought about mixeing tthose up, it would look good, would that be a problem?

4.) I was wondering, if i got a undergravel filter if that would help also, they have some Aqua Clear ones at walmart that they are getting rid of, because they said they are not going to carry them anymore, and for a 10 gallon filter it is only $4.00 even, for that cheap a price would it be worth getting one if I get the 10 gallon tank, and pick up a pump or powerhead. or would a powerhead cause to much motion, since I see on here people say they do not like alot of water movement.

5.) I saw a real nice betta on aquabid, it says the shipping overseas is $5, but how much more is the other shipping to actully get it to me, I live in missouri, so would it cost like 50 bucks in shipping to get it to me. or should I just keep looking around untill I find one around here I like, I don't want to end up paying $100 for a fish with shipping, only to do something wrong and kill it.

Thats all for now, thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

1. Bigger is almost always better.
2. Not too small.
3. /That person is an idiot. Use whatever color you want.
4. UGFs are more bad than good IMO.
5. I wouldn't buy it. They tend to ship regular mail and there is a good chance of death.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

1. Some people say that bettas may feel too vulnerable in a 10gallon, but I am of the "bigger is better" school of thought when it comes to housing fish. Go with the 10gallon, that's a decent price. Get lots of plants, some nice driftwood, rocks, and you'll have a great betta home. A 10 gallon tank would also enable you to get a few small tetras if you wanted to.

And yep, you'll need a heater.

2. You CAN keep live plants in a 5 gallon, yup. But you can put more in a 10gallon 

3. I've heard that darker coloured gravel makes them feel safer, but I Don't believe that, really. I don't think they care. Personally, I like small, dark coated gravel. But that's just me  Go with what you like.

Don't go with an undergravel filter, IMO they don't do much good and an HOB would be perfectly sufficient.

There's a reason they aren't carrying them anymore 

5. Not sure on that one, sorry!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, don't get a powerhead. Bettas don't like much water movement.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

on question #5, the seller oversea will ship the fish to here with air cargo, then a transhipper pick the fish up and go through inspection and stuff, then the transhipper will ship the fish out to you. in the process, the fish usually don't die, but you know there is always risk in shipping fish. 

but you are right about $50 shipping fee. on top of that $5(which is air cargo per fish from thailand or whatever country), you have to pay all kind of fee, such as inspection..... so there should be about $15 at least, then the fish out to you should be around $20, so $5+$15+$20 = $50. the price may not be that high, but $40 is certain per fish. the fish from oversea from good seller do have great quality, but for a beginner like you, check out your local betta club or other breeder who want to get rid of their fish is good enough. usually they have good quality fish for very cheap or even for free. it is better than paying a lot of money to oversea seller and better than go to petsmart and get a sick fish. plus it is great to make some betta friends. you will find that very helpful if anything happen to your fish or you decide to breed betta.


----------



## Kray (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I sort od did something I probably should not have done, I bought a 29 gallon kit for $88 its almost 3 times as big as the 10 gallon for for not even double the price of the 10 gallon, it may be to big for him? maybe I should find something he can share with, I have been looking on differnt sites to check compatability and one says one thing and another says no, its not true, I have been to Dr. fostersmith site and looked there and to guppies.com and they say you can not put them in with a betta but drforest smith chart says you can? I have read here that people say that a betta might attack them because of the tails on the guppies might confuse them into thinking that they are another betta. there is 2 male fancy guppies at the fishstore that i really like,along with a gorgeous crowntail betta they have I want. I would like to have them togeather if possible, also how about like 3 neon tetra or 3glowlight tetras, or a head and taillight or bloodfins, would my tank be to small to put a few of each in there?

What are your sugestions?

Again thaks in advance!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Guppies isn't a good idea. Tetras would probably be okay as long as they aren't the fin-nipping variety like serpaes. Cories would be good, as well as kuhli loaches. Cherry barbs (but no other type of barb). White cloud mountain minnows. Very popular combination with bettas are African dwarf frogs (not clawed though). You could have a whole bunch in there with the betta. :lol: Mine got along with German blue rams as well.


----------



## Kray (Oct 17, 2006)

you said greaman blue rams? are these them, http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/Dwarf/RamInfo.asp if so they are something I think I could get into also , but thier fins look bigger then a guppies, what would a diference between them and a guppy, other in size? and how many could I get for a 29 gallon without having to many, sorry if its a dumb question, I just want whats best for my betta and any companions he may have. is the debated "1 inch a gallon rule" applyed here?

Thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup that's them. The difference is they don't have flowing fins. A male and 2 females would be good. 1 inh rule only applies with slender body fish lke guppies or neon tetras.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

10 gallons with HOB is fine, then Betta can get out of the current. 5 gallons with any sort of power filter is not so good, especially a power internal one.


----------

